# Theraphosa Stirmi molt + Many others



## Robertb (Jun 13, 2011)

*Theraphosa Stirmi molt + Pics*

Finally after months of patiently waiting she has molted! Its been almost 3 months now since my 7" stirmi stopped eating and went into hiding. I knew after noticing the dark spot on her abdomen and the amount of webbing she was doing in her den that the time had come. 

I just had no idea it would take almost 4 months 0_0. Well anyway when i got off work today i went in to check on her as i do everyday and to my surprise my prayors had been answered. 

I took as many pics as i could but will have better pics over the next few days as she is drying and getting used to the new body. Im itching like crazy right now!! Even the palm of my hands our starting to itch as im writing this!

 When i picked up the molted skin a cloud of hairs wafted into my direction so im probably screwed for a day or two. Anyway I also wanted to take the time to share some of the other molts i have had over the past few moths from my other Ts and some the shots i took over all of my small collection.

_Image attachment doesn't seem to be working for me so ill upload everything tomorrow through a third party._


----------



## Robertb (Jun 13, 2011)

more pics.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Size comparison to my 4.5 inch obts molt 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## imatroll (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice molt! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Robertb (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks! I defiantly notice she has gotten a lot darker. I hope this will be a permanent  faze I really like the darker burgundy look!


----------



## Robertb (Jun 14, 2011)

a few updated pics. I think ill put the res in the picture thread.


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 15, 2011)

What a gorgeous spider!!


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Jun 15, 2011)

she gonna be a big girl


----------



## Scoolman (Jun 15, 2011)

Robertb said:


> Thanks! I defiantly notice she has gotten a lot darker. I hope this will be a permanent  faze I really like the darker burgundy look!


She will fade to a lither bugundy/brown over the next couple months. The dark coloration does not last. I wish it would, mine comes out  dark chocolate brown after she molts, then fads to the lighter burgundy brown.


----------



## Robertb (Jun 15, 2011)

Scoolman said:


> She will fade to a lither bugundy/brown over the next couple months. The dark coloration does not last. I wish it would, mine comes out  dark chocolate brown after she molts, then fads to the lighter burgundy brown.


Thanks guys! Thanks Scoolman yeah i wasn't entirely sure. she came out as dark as a Apophysi and was kind of wondering if it was a faze.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 15, 2011)

That is one awesome T!


----------



## Robertb (Aug 16, 2011)

came home and did some cage maintenance and decided to take some pics of my biggest girl.


----------



## Ran (Aug 16, 2011)

*RE: Stirmi*

Thats a beautiful girl! I have an 8" female also...and boy do they take their time going thru the molting process! LOL Anyway, its worth it in the end! Enjoy her!


----------



## Simple Man (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow! Awesome shots, thanks for sharing 

Regards,

B


----------



## Formerphobe (Aug 16, 2011)

I love a clean molt!    Congrats!


----------



## Robertb (Jan 19, 2012)

Patiently waiting for the next molt which Im hoping will  happen in the next 2-4 months. Decided to take some more pics and record a vid on cage maintenance and churning the soil.










[YOUTUBE]qQCjgVjJR9k#[/url]![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robertb (Apr 22, 2012)

Well after almost a year of waiting my big girl finally molted. I would estimate her to be around 9- 10 inches now. ill have to measure her when she is fully dried. Also a week prior to this molt my juvi A. brocklehursti also molted.  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dr Who (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok, i'll be the first to take a stab and say that's not A.brocklehursti but a Nhandu (coloratovillosus).
anyone correct me if i'm wrong please..
Absolutely GORGEOUS stirmi though and congrats on the molts!!!


----------



## Robertb (Apr 23, 2012)

I think you might be correct about the Nhandu. When i bought her from a bet shop as a sling they sold her as a Brazilian white striped bird eater, which in pet shop lingo could be a number of species. I was a little confused after her last molt by the amount of hairs on her legs and the cream coloration.


----------



## Boyd Blizard (Apr 23, 2012)

Pretty awesome T. About how often does she molt? How long have you had her? How old is she, and is she CB or WC. The Theraposa sp.


----------



## paassatt (Apr 23, 2012)

Robertb said:


> I think you might be correct about the Nhandu. When i bought her from a bet shop as a sling they sold her as a Brazilian white striped bird eater, which in pet shop lingo could be a number of species. I was a little confused after her last molt by the amount of hairs on her legs and the cream coloration.


Your spider is definitely a _Nhandu_ species. Another example of why common names shouldn't be trusted. Gorgeous spider though, nonetheless.


----------



## Robertb (Nov 15, 2012)

Good news my stirmi had another successful molt this morning.  This marks the third molt since i purchased her back in 2010. Ill be sure to upload some pics once she drys.


----------

